# Half dome



## HiDesertHal (Dec 18, 2017)

Yosemite's Half Dome monolith looks strange from a 360 degree airplane tour.

(No pictures or video).

Hal


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2017)

Is this the video Hal?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 18, 2017)

I've seen it that way on a flight from LA to Reno.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 19, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Is this the video Hal?



Yes, that's the one, SeaBreeze! 

 I don't know how to post videos, so I just tell others about it and let them see or post the vodeo.

Hal


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

That is one amazing rock formation!  Thanks, Hal!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2018)

Half Dome Cable Climb




https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRSsgQ7yKgrEk90aICoBISV0uJ5yqgc9  55wEgDK4aQpPRE02n6Y


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2018)




----------

